# Boas > General Boas >  Your Favorite Boas?

## CoolioTiffany

It's multiple choice, just pick which ever boas you like the most. Along with this thread, there will be a Colubrids and Pythons one. No venomous species since there are tons and that poll would take forever to do. :Very Happy: 

*These are all of the boas I could think of.  If I did not list one of your favorites, select 'Other'.

----------

_Lady mkrj58_ (03-20-2016)

----------


## PyramidPythons

I have two RTBs (one of which is albino) and a BRB.  I love all three.   :Very Happy:   They are by far my favorites, but then again....I have yet to own any of the others listed.   :Wink:

----------


## CoolioTiffany

> I have two RTBs (one of which is albino) and a BRB.  I love all three.    They are by far my favorites, but then again....I have yet to own any of the others listed.


The Red Tails are awesome, I can't wait til' my little guy gets his full size.  He's awesome to handle because he's always curious to slither around :Very Happy:

----------


## tsshields

Got to love the Hog Island

----------


## PyramidPythons

I adore both of my RTs.  My male (the normal) is always so friendly and curious about what I'm doing.  My female (the albino) is still recovering from her previous owner's neglect, but she is the sweetest thing and so very patient.  Both of them are gentle and well mannered.   :Very Happy:

----------


## Wh00h0069

Mine is Sabogae (Pearl Island) boa, Boa Constrictor Sabogae. Here is a pic of one of mine:

----------

danrjc (01-26-2014),Foschi Exotic Serpents (05-11-2010)

----------


## Shadera

My favorites are the Corn Islands.

----------

_sissysnakes_ (02-16-2013)

----------


## Aeries

Columbians, Cay Caulkers and Bolivians!

----------


## shaunb79

Colombians (BCI) are my all time favorite Boa! I am a big fan of all the morphs!

----------


## Vypyrz

Cay Caulkers, Longicaudas, rough scaled sand boas... :Good Job:

----------


## danrjc

My favorite I own is my tarahumaras, but bcs are my favorite, now just to get a pair in Canada

----------


## green_man

Boa constrictor amarali!

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

I really like Dumerils! But I really I  love to get my hands on a pair of Madagascar Tree boas at some point I love the shape of there head looks almost like a hot. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk

----------


## monty_python9

Rosy boas!!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sonny1318

What about argentine boas?  :Razz:  Another of my favs.

----------


## owl307

Hog Islands and any other Dwarfs along the line of Cay Caulkers

----------


## gameonpython

My absolute favorite is a rainbow boa. They are so beautiful. I also like dumerils. The size and temperament seems really nice. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Zincubus

Easy  :Smile: 

My beaut male Snow Boa is the best looking Boa I've ever seen EVER  :Smile:

----------

_Kam_ (06-23-2021)

----------


## M.P.C

Good lord that Is a beautiful boa Zinc

----------


## Zincubus

> Good lord that Is a beautiful boa Zinc


Thank you !

I'd have to agree with you  :Wink: 

I was actually enquiring about a tiny hatchling Snow boa at the time .... approaching all the UK Snow Boa breeders . I just couldn't find one and then one of them contacted me and offered me this stunning 7' , adult male who was not only a proven stud but was the featured Snow Boa in the well respected John Berry Designer Morphs books !!

The guy needed a urgent cash boost and I had to put £???which was about $????? into his ( complete stranger )bank account and he'd deliver it to me ........  

That was the biggest risk I've ever taken  :Smile:

----------


## ReptileMom67

I love my Dumeril's boa, her name is Rose Tyler. 
Was hard to chose one, since I have three different boas. 
I have a not-yet-sexed Brazilian Rainbow, Skittles, and a female Kahl Sunglow named Angel. 
Also on the way is an Anery Sand boa male named Grimmy.

 :Smile:  :Snake:

----------


## BWB

My favourite (just because I have one) is the Hog Island - gorgeous and such a character. But all boas are beautiful - I love Dumerils and Rainbows.

----------


## Miranda2

Hog islands, love the pink hues and the black spots. I am also digging on those dominican red boas. Havent seen one in person but they look pretty cool.

----------


## berriosderick

My Kenyan sand boa 😍😍

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

----------


## clarkman23

Dumeril's will always be my favorite.  My male, so 'cleverly' named by my son, *Slither*, is going on 18.  He's the absolute most mellow snake I've ever owned.  He's currently regaining weight from a self-imposed 9+ month long fast (2nd time he's done that...both times I managed to snap him out of it by temporarily offering up poultry).  Back when I had nearly a dozen snakes in my collection (over a decade ago), I really liked my Kenyans as well, just super cool looking snakes.

I did just double my current snake count over the weekend (up to 2) with a beaut of a Colombian Motley (so cleverly named by me, *Crüe).* I'm really looking forward watching her grow.

Cheers,
Randy

----------

_ratchet_ (09-01-2016)

----------


## Gilligan

The species that got me into snakes was the Kenyan Sand Boa. Now that I've branched into other snakes, I don't think I'd get any more of them. They are so cute and unique looking, but all three of mine are problem feeders. I also prefer larger snakes now. So, my favorite is the BCI - I have two normal morphs, albino, and hypo. Great snakes.

----------


## enginee837

Amazon basin emeralds tree boas
Argentine boas
Surinam red tail

----------


## Gio

The same Barranquilla, locality, Colombian boa I posted back in June 2013 is my favorite today.

Just a "normal" not a morph.

Thanks Gus Rentfro for your breeding efforts.

This boy is smoking at 4 years old.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (08-31-2016),cincy (06-22-2021),_distaff_ (01-16-2017),_Fraido_ (09-01-2016),_Kam_ (06-23-2021),_ratchet_ (09-01-2016)

----------


## dkatz4

> It's multiple choice, just pick which ever boas you like the most. Along with this thread, there will be a Colubrids and Pythons one. No venomous species since there are tons and that poll would take forever to do.
> 
> *These are all of the boas I could think of.  If I did not list one of your favorites, select 'Other'.


 I didn't read that i could make multiple choices! Doh!! i chose red tail, but totally would have added Rosy, and may i ask, is the "Peruvian boa" BC Longicauda (long-tailed boa)?  B/C i like those guys just for their name, long-tail is a misnomer, read Vin Russo to find out the the funny true story!

----------


## Fraido

> The same Barranquilla, locality, Colombian boa I posted back in June 2013 is my favorite today.
> 
> Just a "normal" not a morph.
> 
> Thanks Gus Rentfro for your breeding efforts.
> 
> This boy is smoking at 4 years old.


I LOVE how dark that tail is!

----------


## HarryTB

My Peruvian Rainbow Boa 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-22-2021),_Kam_ (06-25-2021),_nikkubus_ (06-22-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

I don't EVEN know how to answer this poll, since I'm not sure if the question is just about the snake's appearance, or about which one's I enjoy living with?  It makes a huge difference  :Wink:  & besides that, I'm a sucker for almost any old snakes... :Snake:  :Snake2:  :Snake:  :Snake2:  :Snake:  :Snake2:  :Snake:

----------

ballpythonluvr (06-22-2021),_Kam_ (06-25-2021),_nikkubus_ (06-23-2021)

----------


## Krj2501

My Favorite Boas are the Hogg Island Boa, and the Mexican Dwarf boas (namely the Tarahumara Mt. & Tamaulipas Cloud Forest).

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-30-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

> My Favorite Boas are the Hogg Island Boa, and the Mexican Dwarf boas (namely the Tarahumara Mt. & Tamaulipas Cloud Forest).


Gotta say those are great choices.   :Love:

----------


## YungRasputin

really hard but ill do it like:

- that i own: my beloved Colombian red tail, who has changed my life forever 

- that i would like to own and is currently available in the hobby: Dumeril boa, want one in the worst possible way 

- that i would like to own but you dont really see: Madagascan Tree Boa

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-30-2022)

----------

